# Aluminum rear derailleur pivot bolt



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

I will post here, since no one seems to care in the Components Wrenching Forum. Any problems using aluminum rear derailleur pivot bolts? They are much lighter than steel. But I worry about them being strong enough. Look pretty cool!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have one on my MTB, and another on my race bike. They have worked fine. But it is a real pain to get the derailleur back together again. I'd forgotten that when I put one on my race bike. It must have taken 30 minutes. By the time I was done I was thinking that the effort was not worth the weight savings.

It'll probably break or bend if you drop the bike on the derailleur.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

That's the idea behind them...that they bend or shear if you hit the derailleur, preventing damage to the derailleur hanger or bike's frame. They're plenty strong enough for the shifting stresses.

We used to use these a lot back in the early 90s...reassembling the derailleur is pretty tough, but no other negative issues that I remember.


----------



## andy87t2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Srp Makes some pretty cool ones as well. www.srp-usa.com I have them on all my bikes, they arent a break away bolt like the ones from the mid 90's, mostly weight savings. Though i would imagine they'd break easier than the stock shimano ones.


----------



## thebender (Mar 20, 2009)

I have used them on my MTB since the mid 90s with no problems whatsoever. Check out torontocycles.com they have some nice ones.


----------

